# Fake plants



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, are fake plants safe for tiels? I'm planning to get some fake plants at petco, petsmart, or micheals. I'm wondering if those plants are safe for Tiels


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if they have metal wire in them i'd say no. im not sure about the other kinds however and would like to know about them too.


----------



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

The one at petstore will not have metal wire, but the one at Micheals, yes it does have metal wire, but it has completely covered with plastic


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they can chew through the plastic easily.


----------



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh yeah, that's right, thanks


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would stay away from fake plants. Chances are, if the tiels think they look like food, they'll be especially eager to chew the plants. Even if there's no metal wire, they could ingest plastic. If you're looking for something they can chew up, why not look into natural fiber toys? Planet Pleasures is a very good safe line, and my birds love all their toys. Alternatively, you could look into the list of safe real plants your birds could play with.


----------



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh I see, thank you egnima


----------

